# expat in İndia (salary)



## exitistanbul (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, I will be an expat in Mumbai / india as sales and marketing manager or director, any advises what salary to ask and why ?

Thank you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

exitistanbul said:


> Hi, I will be an expat in Mumbai / india as sales and marketing manager or director, any advises what salary to ask and why ?
> 
> Thank you:fingerscrossed:


Hello exitistanbul,

It depends on your experience in the field and location of office. Mumbai is commercial capital of India and is very costly ( in terms of other Indian cities).

If you can provide more info on your family, lifestyle, then I can help you on the same.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## exitistanbul (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Sunder,

Thanks for replying,

i have no children, wife only

we need to know avarage costs in a nice place for
Rent
Utulities
Monthly food expenses
The rest i checked already

So that i can calculate my min and max for salary

i have executive international sales experience and will report to the head of the company; however you can say 

sales manager position as min. level or
Sales director

Thank you


----------



## iamfromfrance (Sep 4, 2015)

Which company? Andheri, Bandra and Borivali are good residential places in Mumbai. You have trains to all the places in Mumbai. You have to mention where exactly is your company? Only then I can help you with a place to stay. For reference you can check the mumbai railway map. The western railways are the best!


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

exitistanbul said:


> Hi Sunder,
> 
> Thanks for replying,
> 
> ...


Hi exitistanbul,

Apologize for late response.

Rent depends on your location - Navi Mumbai is cheaper in terms of rent as its far off from Mumbai and everyday commuting can take a toll on you. Best is to stay near the office, I will say Powai,Andheri, Santa Cruz, Vile Parle are better area in Western Line. Ghatkopar,Mulund in Central line. For a small 2BHK you have to shell out at least 40000-50000 INR per month. Please check magicbricks.com for rents.

Utilities - For 2BHK it should be around 3000-4000 per month with AC

Monthly Food expenses - Cooking at home for 2 people - 10000-12000 INR. Eating out everytime at an average restaurant 1000 INR and expensive restaurant 2000-3000 INR for 2 people.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

iamfromfrance said:


> Which company? Andheri, Bandra and Borivali are good residential places in Mumbai. You have trains to all the places in Mumbai. You have to mention where exactly is your company? Only then I can help you with a place to stay. For reference you can check the mumbai railway map. The western railways are the best!


I would be avoiding trains on the western line...too much crowded all the time !!!


----------



## exitistanbul (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you for the info, i still have time; but all will be clear soon and i will inform


----------



## exitistanbul (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear Sunder,

I really appreciate your knowledge and information, helped a lot really, i will be informing you soon about the progress.

Thank you very much and Best Regards


----------



## GabrielB (Nov 17, 2015)

I am coming to this question kinda late, but Bandra and Colaba areas are great to live in as an expat. You could check the rents there and this may help you with your salary question. Good luck and enjoy man, Bombay is awesome


----------

